# KOMATSU Excavator Hydraulic System



## adison2000 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

_*ومن شركة كوماتسو مره أخرى أقدم لكم ملفات بوربوينت عن النظام الهيدروليكي في الحفاره الهيدروليكيه .
*_

للتحميل 




http://www.4shared.com/file/sk4DJ1uk/Hydraulic_Excavatorpart1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/3OYHk8d0/Hydraulic_Excavatorpart2.html 

http://www.4shared.com/file/PJ4MAef4/Hydraulic_Excavatorpart3.html  

ولا تنسوني من صالح الدعاء
​ ​


----------



## sakah (11 يوليو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii bien


----------



## mostafa_mobset (13 يوليو 2012)

الف مليوووووووووووووووووووووون شكر


----------



## tarek495 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام محي الدين (2 ديسمبر 2013)

الف مليوووووووووووووووووووووون شكر​


----------



## حسين على عيد (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*Hammer breaker على حفارة كوماتسو*

الله يكرمك ويصلح حالك
بس ليا عندك استفسار عن حفار كوماتسو عايز اركب عليه Hammer Braker
الحفار موديل PC 340 NLC 
يركب عليه اي مقاس وتكون ايه مواصفاته بالله عليك ارجو الافاده وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## adison2000 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

حسين على عيد قال:


> الله يكرمك ويصلح حالك
> بس ليا عندك استفسار عن حفار كوماتسو عايز اركب عليه Hammer Braker
> الحفار موديل PC 340 NLC
> يركب عليه اي مقاس وتكون ايه مواصفاته بالله عليك ارجو الافاده وجزاك الله كل خير



حفارات الخاص شركة كوماتسو تدعم تركيب البريكر الهايدروليكي FURUKAWA وعدة أنواع أخرى ولكن هذا هو الأبرز ..
أما بالنسبة لمواصفات البريكر فهذا يعتمد على سعة الحفار الخاص بك ..
يمكنك زياره هذا الرابط , ففيه عدة خيارات "الصغير والمتوسط والكبير"وكلها موضح بها سعة الآليه التي تدعمها ..

http://www.marubeni-komatsu.co.uk/new-equipment/hydraulic-breakers.html


----------



## حسين على عيد (20 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## حسام محي الدين (27 ديسمبر 2013)

:77:


----------



## medo4ever2 (8 فبراير 2015)

KOMATSU Hydraulic Exacavator Training
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------

